# Homemade Vanilla Extract



## Arimara (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been dying to try this for a while and I finally procured some vanilla beans to realize this. But I am afraid these beans may be grade A beans and I want to make the extract as suggested via Vanilla Products USA, which is 1 bean for every 8oz.

Has anyone every made their own vanilla? What are your suggestions?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2015)

I've made it using vodka. I think Absolut Vodka. I cut the beans into 3-4 inch sections, then split them down the middle. Make sure to save as many of those teensy beans inside the pod as possible, b/c that's the good stuff! Put them in a bottle. You want the bottle to be packed full. Put the vodka in the bottle and put it someplace out of sunlight for 6 weeks.

ETA: 1 bean per oz seems waaay low to me, unless the process takes months and months, so the alcohol extracts the maximum flavor possible. My method is faster, and you can keep reusing the beans. When it gets low, top off the vodka, put the bottle away for 6 weeks. Try to give it a good shake once a week or so.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 9, 2015)

I make my own vanilla extract all the time. Based on my experience, I can say without a doubt that 1 bean per 8 oz will surely make a very anemic extract. I use a whole lot more beans than that.

Here in the USA- as per the FDA's specs for commercial 'pure vanilla extract'- the ratio between beans to alcohol is 13.35 ounces in weight of beans to 1 gallon of alcohol (for single-fold extract). Whittled down, that means .8 oz (23g rounded up) in weight of vanilla beans to every 8 oz. (227g) alcohol..... for single fold.

To make double-fold, I would need 1.6 oz (45g) beans in weight per every 8 oz (227g) alcohol.

To make triple-fold, I would need 2.4 oz (68g) beans in weight per every 8 oz (227g) alcohol.

The above ratios are as per the FDA regs (whittled down to a more manageable size)....... but I go one better. These are the ratios I prefer to use:

*Single Fold*: 1 oz. (28g) weight of beans per every 8 oz (227g) alcohol.
*Double-fold*- 2 oz (57g rounded up) weight beans to every 8 oz (227g) alcohol
*Triple-fold*- 3 oz (85g) weight beans per every 8 oz (227g) vodka.

For what it's worth, I mostly make double fold, and it's awesome.

I use grade B Madagascar beans, which are plenty good enough for the task (you definitely don't need the more expensive grades for extract, by any means), and I use cheapie 80-proof vodka, which gives my extract a 40% alcohol content....only 5% more alcohol than the FDA regs if one were going to sell the extract commercially.

After weighing my beans I split them down the middle with a knife to open them up and expose the seeds, then I toss them all in an appropriately-sized canning jar for the job, and pour in the appropriate amount of vodka in weight over them. Then I tightly cover the jar, give it a good shake, and set it in a dark cupboard to steep (giving the jar a shake whenever I think of it).

As far as length of steeping time goes, longer is always better (just like with soap). I usually let mine steep 3 months before using. You can use it earlier than that, but I would wait _at least_ 1 month at the earliest before using.

Here's a pic of my extract (double-fold):








IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 9, 2015)

I use dark or light rum instead of vodka because the flavor seems to make a happier final product to my taste


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2015)

I've read that you can use brandy instead of vodka, but I've never tried it. Has anybody tried it? Anybody tried both brandy and vodka and if so, what were your thoughts?

One year for Christmas presents we got a bunch of little 1-oz brown-glass bottles (just like what EOs and FOs come in sometimes) and made everybody little bottles of vanilla extract.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 9, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I've read that you can use brandy instead of vodka, but I've never tried it. Has anybody tried it? Anybody tried both brandy and vodka and if so, what were your thoughts?
> 
> One year for Christmas presents we got a bunch of little 1-oz brown-glass bottles (just like what EOs and FOs come in sometimes) and made everybody little bottles of vanilla extract.


 

One of these days, I'd like to try it with Bourbon. So far, I've only used cheapie vodka.

I sometimes give mine out as Christmas gifts, too. I like to use these bottles:

https://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin2c.html


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been debating the alcohol I want to use. The only vodka I would consider is smirnoff. I hate Absolut though it is much better than Georgi. Pinnicle might be a consideration. I thought about rum and brandy but I'm more likely to use a dark rum (Mt. Gay or Bacardi 151) than a light. I like dark rum more than light. Brandy I know next to nothing about. It's only in my fruitcake (don't judge me XD).

Again, I really think I might have grade A since I bought them from a store (Union Market). I don't know how that's going to turn out.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 9, 2015)

As far as alcohol goes, most of the people I know who make their own (extract) tend to save the good stuff for drinking, and use the cheapie stuff for making extract. 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Dec 9, 2015)

Funny, I thought Smirnoff was a cheapie. Bacardi is pretty cheap too or it could be my area. Mt. Gay is almost mid-line but it tastes great.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 9, 2015)

I take a bottle of cheap vodka, pour off a bit, and shove in a bunch of pods. I'm not organized enough to measure. 

I'm guessing around 2 dozen pods slit lengthwise into 750 ml. 






I need to get going on another batch because I let them sit at least a year before using.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 9, 2015)

I got one of these.  I like that you can choose the type of beans that it has in it, and their beans are really high quality.  Much better than you find in the megamarts.


https://www.beanilla.com/vanilla-extract-infusion-kit


----------



## Arimara (Dec 10, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I got one of these.  I like that you can choose the type of beans that it has in it, and their beans are really high quality.  Much better than you find in the megamarts.
> 
> 
> https://www.beanilla.com/vanilla-extract-infusion-kit



Aw, too bad my money went into presents for my kid and bills. That would have been sweet.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2015)

Arimara said:


> Funny, I thought Smirnoff was a cheapie. Bacardi is pretty cheap too or it could be my area. Mt. Gay is almost mid-line but it tastes great.


 
Smirnoff is actually a couple of steps up from what I use. I guess what I should have said is that I use _dirt cheap_ vodka. 



IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 10, 2015)

So we drink this vanilla liquor?


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So we drink this vanilla liquor?



    I wonder how it would taste 

   Todd


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So we drink this vanilla liquor?


 
Nope, we bake with it.   Though I imagine you could use it as a vanilla vodka in a drink mixed with something.

I purchased a 32 oz bottle of vanilla in Mexico a few years back and I am just down to the last dregs.  I may have to give this a try.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2015)

I mainly use my extract for baked goodies, but I also use a dash of it to add a lovely vanilla flavor to drinks such as my homemade nut milks, eggnog, vanilla chai, etc..  Oh- and it makes the best vanilla ice cream ever!

IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Dec 10, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So we drink this vanilla liquor?





McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> I wonder how it would taste
> 
> Todd



Y'all two go ahead, make some up and have a swig. I will calmly wait for you to state how you like it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Arimara (Dec 11, 2015)

Awe, man. You just spoiled the fun. :twisted::mrgreen:


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 11, 2015)

Where do you all get your vanilla beans?  I have some but could use some more but sometimes they are extremely expensive.   Even in mexico they wanted 8.00 a bean. I thought that was crazy.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 11, 2015)

Im sure there are cheaper, but Penzy's is always reliable. They are ~$9 for 3 beans and ~$35 for 15 beans.
https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/vanilla-bean-mexican/c-24/p-1486/pd-s


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 11, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Where do you all get your vanilla beans?  I have some but could use some more but sometimes they are extremely expensive.   Even in mexico they wanted 8.00 a bean. I thought that was crazy.



I use Beanilla, as I linked earlier.  Beans from different places are different prices.  But I have always been happy with them.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 11, 2015)

Vanilla Products USA is among the cheapest you can get vanilla beans from. There's another site but it's escaping me now.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you, I was looking at Vanilla Products USA and Beanilla.  Did a google search...imagine that


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the links- I'm going to need them! I've always bought mine in bulk from Arizona Vanilla Company in one-pound quantities (my last order was a little over a year ago), but I just looked and discovered that they have recently closed up shop. Rats! For my future orders, I suppose I shall be looking into Beanilla and Vanilla Products USA. 

Seawolfe- you can get vanilla beans for waaaaayyyyyyy cheaper than Penzey's (as much as I love Penzey's for all my other herbs and spices). For my 1 lb. of Grade B Madagascar beans that I always ordered from Arizona Vanilla Co. about once a year, I spent $49.95. I'll have to go see what price they are at the other companies mentioned.


IrishLass 

*Edited to add:* Looks like Beanilla will be my new go-to supplier.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 11, 2015)

Check Costco if you just want a few. This time of year they sell them in glass tubes that hold about 3-4 beans. It's a pretty good price and quality (as compared to buying at the grocery store).


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 11, 2015)

I bought them at Costo a couple weeks ago for my holiday baking (4 beans). They are great.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 11, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Seawolfe- you can get vanilla beans for waaaaayyyyyyy cheaper than Penzey's


Yeha and I just realized that Vanilla Beans USA also sells on Amazon (woot woot free prime shipping). Just got 30 quite dry (but fine for extract etc) beans for $14!!


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 11, 2015)

My favorite use for vanilla beans.  Hahaha!

http://www.macheesmo.com/homemade-coffee-liqueur/


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Dec 11, 2015)

Regarding the vodka issue, I've become something of an evangelist for Sobieski.  It's Polish and one of the most popular vodkas in the world, but because its advertising budget is non-existent, it's pretty cheap.  I typically buy 1.75 liter bottle for about $17.  I've done three blind taste tests with so-called vodka snobs who were unable to express a preference between Sobieski and their pet brands.  If you like vodka for drinking, you owe it to yourself (and your wallet!) to read some reviews of this stuff and try it.  And at that price, why NOT put it in vanilla extract.

Also, in the US at least, there is a legal definition of 'vodka.'  Many of the _truly_ cheap spirits available do not qualify for this definition, so if you look at the label closely, you will see that they are labeled as "vodka liqueur."  I would avoid those.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 11, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> My favorite use for vanilla beans.  Hahaha!
> 
> http://www.macheesmo.com/homemade-coffee-liqueur/



You're a bad influence kc . . . I will definitely be making some of this over Christmas vacation!  And the bourbon-vanilla posted earlier in the thread


----------



## Arimara (Dec 11, 2015)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Regarding the vodka issue, I've become something of an evangelist for Sobieski.  It's Polish and one of the most popular vodkas in the world, but because its advertising budget is non-existent, it's pretty cheap.  I typically buy 1.75 liter bottle for about $17.  I've done three blind taste tests with so-called vodka snobs who were unable to express a preference between Sobieski and their pet brands.  If you like vodka for drinking, you owe it to yourself (and your wallet!) to read some reviews of this stuff and try it.  And at that price, why NOT put it in vanilla extract.
> 
> Also, in the US at least, there is a legal definition of 'vodka.'  Many of the _truly_ cheap spirits available do not qualify for this definition, so if you look at the label closely, you will see that they are labeled as "vodka liqueur."  I would avoid those.



As long as it tastes miles better than absolut and georgi, Sobieski may be a possibility should I feel like a cape cod or a screwdriver. :mrgreen:


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 12, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> You're a bad influence kc . . . I will definitely be making some of this over Christmas vacation!  And the bourbon-vanilla posted earlier in the thread



It is pretty amazing stuff.  And makes great milkshakes.   Who needs chocolate sauce when you have this!


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 21, 2016)

I just got an email from Beanilla, they are having a sale - 15% off vanilla beans until 1/24 (this Sunday) when you use the coupon code BEAN15

  Happy baking!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have my beans but haven't made the vanilla yet.   I really need to get on it.  I'll get my vodka tonight on my way home from work.


----------



## Serene (Jan 21, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I just got an email from Beanilla, they are having a sale - 15% off vanilla beans until 1/24 (this Sunday) when you use the coupon code BEAN15
> 
> Happy baking!



Kchaystack,

You are a bad bad influence.. there I am spending my money buying Vanilla beans when I should be packing bead orders.  *shakes fist*

Thanks for the heads up!

Sere


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 21, 2016)

I made the coffee liquor recommended by Kchaystack, using our home-roasted beans and making it a little less sweet than the recipe. Tested it this weekend, its fabulous, I filtered it and added another scoop of ground coffee and another bean to half of it to see if I can get even more ooomph.  Of course the vanilla extract is just doing its thing quite happily.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 27, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I just got an email from Beanilla, they are having a sale - 15% off vanilla beans until 1/24 (this Sunday) when you use the coupon code BEAN15
> 
> Happy baking!



Dag nabbit, man. I am so late to this. I'm sad I missed that. My vanilla's comming along fine but I suspect it may be a bit weak. I drank about a shot's worth of my vodka to adjust to the 3 beans I had. So far, it smells good.


----------



## maya (Jan 27, 2016)

I love this thread.


----------



## maya (Jan 27, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I've been debating the alcohol I want to use. The only vodka I would consider is smirnoff. I hate Absolut though it is much better than Georgi. Pinnicle might be a consideration. I thought about rum and brandy but I'm more likely to use a dark rum (Mt. Gay or Bacardi 151) than a light. I like dark rum more than light. Brandy I know next to nothing about. It's only in my fruitcake (don't judge me XD).
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I really think I might have grade A since I bought them from a store (Union Market). I don't know how that's going to turn out.



I use Prairie Organic vodka for all my vodka needs, I make tinctures,  herbal medicine with it too, and it's what I use to make vanilla  extract. 



IrishLass said:


> Smirnoff is actually a couple of steps up from what I use. I guess what I should have said is that I use _dirt cheap_ vodka.
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So we drink this vanilla liquor?



I have a friend who is a booze hound who because we have strange blue laws here in Minnesota and the LQ's close early and on Sundays, did drink his very cheap vanilla extract. 



maya said:


> I love this thread.



http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Arimara (Jan 28, 2016)

maya said:


> I use Prairie Organic vodka for all my vodka needs, I make tinctures,  herbal medicine with it too, and it's what I use to make vanilla  extract.



I guess it's legal in NY since a liquor store a few blocks away sells this (I have to travel to get some Everclear). They also sell a wine I like so I will look into it. Thanks.


----------

